# Anyone done a downpipe yet, NA engines 184hp only.



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Has anyone done any downpipe?
Front mount intercooler?
Is38 swap?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

dave00gt said:


> Has anyone done any downpipe?
> Front mount intercooler?
> Is38 swap?


We are all waiting on tuning 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

I have someone local that can tune it, I just ordered and mk7 downpipe and hopefully I'll get it installed next week. Kinda looks like the GTI exhaust muffler may work . But I don't want it too loud like my last setup.
I really wanna do a front mount intercooler on the Tiguan


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

dave00gt said:


> I have someone local that can tune it, I just ordered and mk7 downpipe and hopefully I'll get it installed next week. Kinda looks like the GTI exhaust muffler may work . But I don't want it too loud like my last setup.
> I really wanna do a front mount intercooler on the Tiguan


There are no tunes yet, APR has said they are close, in the testing phase right now... if you know different please let us know


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Mass tunes no , I don't know . Eurocharged is local to me and last tune I had from them are awesome. They did a tune on a Dyno for me . I'll reach out to them and see if they can chime in.


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*APR*

APR is available from a local shop. Just an FYI.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

dave00gt said:


> Mass tunes no , I don't know . Eurocharged is local to me and last tune I had from them are awesome. They did a tune on a Dyno for me . I'll reach out to them and see if they can chime in.


APR just recently cracked the ECU even though it's been out a few years now. Working on the tune. I doubt a local tuner will be able to crack it, at least not until the method becomes more public knowledge.


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

That's kinda what I was thinking too. How the hell can they crack it faster than apr lol. 

I'm gonna wait and install everything then go straight to stage two .


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Vroomdoom said:


> APR is available from a local shop. Just an FYI.


For the B cycle? I doubt it APR is still under development 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## golf-2000-2l (Jan 20, 2010)

dave00gt said:


> Has anyone done any downpipe?
> Front mount intercooler?
> Is38 swap?


CTS turbo makes one :
https://www.ctsturbo.com/product/cts-turbo-mk2-tiguan-downpipe/


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Mk7 pipe does work 😁car feels good , installed with vibrant spacer , so far so good, no CEL

Not loud at all, sounds decent. Turbo muffler delete and turbo inlet is next


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

dave00gt said:


> Mk7 pipe does work 😁car feels good , installed with vibrant spacer , so far so good, no CEL
> 
> Not loud at all, sounds decent. Turbo muffler delete and turbo inlet is next












Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

dave00gt said:


> Mk7 pipe does work 😁car feels good , installed with vibrant spacer , so far so good, no CEL
> 
> Not loud at all, sounds decent. Turbo muffler delete and turbo inlet is next


What manufacturer did you go with? Any sound/video clips?


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

justrainwater said:


> What manufacturer did you go with? Any sound/video clips?


Yhea I'll try to get a vid, I got the rev9

Need to go back and adjust spacer, and take out the extra one , that came with it 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

justrainwater said:


> What manufacturer did you go with? Any sound/video clips?


https://youtu.be/VKEzM1C2STY

Inside the Tiguan it doesn't sound like that . I've had a loud exhaust before and I'm not aiming for that . I'll eventually add exhaust and , possibly the rev9 mk7 exhaust as well, looks like the hangers will match. Worst case I add a resonator.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan_STL (Apr 14, 2019)

Was it a direct fit or had to do fabrications


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

Tiguan_STL said:


> Was it a direct fit or had to do fabrications
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was shorter on the end of the downpipe so they just had to extend it . 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

dave00gt said:


> Mk7 pipe does work 😁car feels good , installed with vibrant spacer , so far so good, no CEL
> 
> Not loud at all, sounds decent. Turbo muffler delete and turbo inlet is next


So butt dyno says it's more fun?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

zackdawley said:


> So butt dyno says it's more fun?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yes definitely

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

How much would it cost to get:

a downpipe;
Front mount intercooler;
Is38 swap


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Get them or get them installed? You need a tune to use a different turbo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave00gt (Nov 11, 2016)

TiguanMk2 said:


> How much would it cost to get:
> 
> a downpipe;
> Front mount intercooler;
> Is38 swap


Really depends on your budget they can go high and low , price wise 

I spent $200 downpipe
Is38 turbo is around $950-$1200
Front mount Intercooler around $100-$200 plus piping 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

I installed a turbo muffler delete and the inlet elbow and heard little to no difference in the sound. Windows down or up, various loads and throttle position doesn't make a difference. I have a stock airbox with the bottom cut out and a K&N filter. When I cut the airbox and installed the filter, I immediately heard a lot more induction and diverter valve sounds. I dont think the airbox is muffling anything significant. However, once we get the APR/Unitronic tunes in place, I'm sure we will hear more of the turbo.


----------

